# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [EVENT] - Once, I've Shuffled In" - Dimanche 20 Janvier - 15h

## purEcontact

Bonsoir !

On commence avec un petit rappel :




> Dimanche 20 janvier - 15:00
> "Once, I've Shuffled In" :
> Concours - 18 participants min. - Aucun - Chan unique
> Dans ce concours exceptionnel, les canards devront se regrouper par 3 (min) et créer une chorégraphie qui impressionnera non seulement le public mais aussi, et surtout, les 3 jurys. 
> Montez sur le podium et vous serez récompenser en conséquence !


*Comment participer ?*

Simplement, en s'inscrivant ici avec votre groupe *avant le 19 janvier 20h*

*Comment ça se passe ?*

*La préparation :*

Les groupes ont jusqu'au 20 janvier pour créer une chorégraphie.

Une chorégraphie, c'est quoi ?
c'est une suite d'emotes / d'animation de combat / de déplacements effectués par l'ensemble des membres du groupe de manière coordonnée ou non, mais dans tout les cas, de manière esthétique.

Où se passe la compétition ?
Dans une des capitales ou une des "noobs-zones" (lv15).
La chorégraphie peut prendre en compte des éléments du décors (cailloux, ennemis, etc...), profitez-en !


*La représentation :*

14:45 : Tout les participants ainsi qui les membres du jury se réunissent à l'Arche du lion, on compte tout le monde, on annonce le planning des passages.
15:00 : Les groupes passent en fonction du planning.

_La délibération :_

Le jury rendra un verdict en prenant en compte les éléments suivants :

- l'interactivité avec l'environnement (2 points) :

- Utilisation des éléments du décor (1pt)
- "Beauté" de l'environnement (1pt)

- la cohésion du groupe (3 points) :

- La coordination des membres.
Ça ne veut pas dire que tout les membres devront faire exactement les mêmes emote au même moment mais qu'il ne devra pas y avoir de décalage non voulu ou de temps mort/d'attente long.

- la durée de la chorégraphie (2 points) :

- Moins de 5 minutes (1 pt)
- Plus de 5 minutes (2 pt)

- le sens du ballet (3 points) :

Point très important, votre chorégraphie doit avoir un sens.
Faire une suite d'emote, c'est bien mais faire une suite d'emote qui raconte une histoire, ça, c'est carrément la classe.
C'est donc une note sur 3 que devront attribuer les jurys.

- Point bonus :

Dans le cas où il y aurai des ex-aequo, le groupe ayant eu le plus d'originalité dans les costumes sera primé.
Attention cependant, originalité ne veut pas dire bariolé !

----------


## Kayato

Excellente idée avec les points de notation et tout.

----------


## Narquois

Je savais bien que j'aurai du suivre Dance avec les stars!  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Super idée !
Faut juste que je trouve des vict... des cobay... des volontaires pour se grouper avec moi  ::o: 
Mais ... euh ...
Comment dire ...
Une coordination *de plus de 5 minutes* ?
Sérieusement Pure ?

----------


## Maximelene

J'aime l'idée, mais c'est vraiment pas le truc qui me botte, donc je me contenterais de jouer le spectateur  ::P:

----------


## ivanoff

super idée et lee tchii je suis partant pour rejoindre le groupe

----------


## Vaaahn

J'ai jamais été doué pour la dance ( ::ninja:: ) donc sans moi, même si l'orga est super bien faite.
Je veux bien faire le caméraman par contre  :Cigare:

----------


## purEcontact

> Une coordination *de plus de 5 minutes* ?
> Sérieusement Pure ?


Oui 5 minutes.

J'explique : 

Première chose : je n'ai pas spécialement envie d'organiser un event qui va durer 10 min.
Si j'ai que 3 groupes qui se présentent et qu'ils me font tous 3 min parce que le temps pour avoir les 2 points est 3 minutes, alors en 15 min, ce sera plié.

Deuxième chose (*et c'est TRES importan*t) : J'ai précisé



> Ça ne veut pas dire que tout les membres devront faire exactement les mêmes emote au même moment mais qu'il ne devra pas y avoir de décalage non voulu ou de temps mort/d'attente long.


Je pense que je dois être un peu plus clair :  j'aimerais voir des canards présenter des mini spectacles.
Des petites comédies musicales, des petits ballets en somme.
Le tout, c'est que ce soit cohérent, que ça ai un sens, sans pour autant avoir besoin de textes ou de paroles.

Dernière chose : 
C'est 1 point sur 10, c'est ce qui fera la différence entre un groupe qui a préparé un peu sa représentation et des personnes qui s'y sont pris la veille en se disant "ah putain merde, y'a un truc à gagner, j'en suis".

@Maderone, j'anticipe :
Non, je ne dirais pas ce qu'il y a à gagner, mais tout les participants auront un petit quelque chose.

----------


## Maderone

> @Maderone, j'anticipe :
> Non, je ne dirais pas ce qu'il y a à gagner, mais tout les participants auront un petit quelque chose.


Justement, on en parlait hier et je disais que ça motiverai peut être pas les gens si y'avait pas de récompenses  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> super idée et lee tchii je suis partant pour rejoindre le groupe


Cela aurait été avec deux plaisirs mais je dois te rediriger vers Maderone ...

PurE, je ne fais vraiment vraiment pas exprès.
Tu organises des évènements originaux, tu t'impliques beaucoup pour la guilde et pour ça tu peux me dire autant d'horreurs que tu veux, je te serais toujours reconnaissante.
J'aurais pu refaire un passage entier d'un épisode de My Little Poney en version chacalope ou dolyak !!!!

Mais,  ::sad::  j'ai appris cet après-midi que j'étais kidnappée pour un championnat qui aurait lieu de 20/01 toute la journée, soit le même jour que ton event.
Et à moins que mon mal de dos ne passe pas d'ici quelques jours, je n'aurai aucune excuse pour m'enfuir et y échapper (et pouvoir du coup participer à la comédie musicale des petits poneys !).
 ::sad::

----------


## Yeuss

Faut-il respecter un dess-code pour ceux qui veulent venir mater les (bewbs) oeuvres des autres?  :Bave:

----------


## purEcontact

Ça se bouscule pas au portillon pour les inscriptions ! 
Pas de dress code particulier pour les spectateurs.

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense que je te l'avais dis mais c'est désormais certain : je ne serais pas devant mon PC ce dimanche-là, sauf peut-être très tard (genre pour le serious, mais c'est à voir).

Mes excuses, parce que pour le coup, ça a l'air vraiment chouettos !

ET BUMP DU THREAD LES GARS VIENDEZ BORDAYL !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faites des vidéos pour les malheureux absents s'il vous plait :/

----------


## purEcontact

N'ayant pas eu d'inscription de la part de participants pour l'event de demain, il est annulé.

Pour info, j'avais prévu une miniature par participants et 5po pour le groupe gagnant, 3po pour les 2nd et 2po pour les 3eme.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Dommage c'était original et ambitieux mais surement a t'on peu de CPC se sentant l'âme d'un artiste (moi le premier).  ::sad::

----------


## Ananas

Wais mais surtout, 5 minutes de chorégraphie c'est monstrueusement long...

En toute honnêteté Pure, c'est très très chouette de proposer des animations pour la guilde qui ont souvent le mérite d'être originales, mais vise moins gros. Pour ma part, si ça demande plus d'une heure de préparation c'est plus ou moins exclu que j'y participe, j'ai un temps de jeu bien trop court pour ça...

----------


## purEcontact

C'est vraiment ce qui a bloqué tout le monde ?

----------


## Lanilor

C'était un gros frein. Parce que sinon l'idée est vraiment bonne.

----------


## Zepolak

Mon absence personnelle est dû à mon absence les dimanches aprèm. Faudrait ptêtre voir si on a beaucoup de canards à ce moment-là. Je me rends pas bien compte mais j'avais la sensation que c'était un peu creux les week-ends en fait.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pas vraiment. J'avais pleins d'idées mais j'étais ailleurs.
Sinon vous auriez eu une comédie musicale délirante, ou un truc du genre !
*patpat Pure*

----------


## billybones

moi ça me plaisait pas :X

----------


## Anita Spade

> Ce*t event* est un échec.


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

:^_^: 

T'as la dent dure !

----------


## Anita Spade

Oui, un peu...  ::siffle::  Mais pas tant que ça, je me suis même retenu de le poster avant.

Sinon louable initiative que de programmer un event de la sorte, mais visiblement trop ambitieux pour les canards, je ne m'en sentais moi même pas capable d'y participer...

Du coup maintenant, chat échaudé ou t'as encore plein de nouvelles idées pour l'avenir?

----------


## purEcontact

Bah y'a le keg brawl de samedi, la chasse au trésor dimanche et samedi dernier y'avait une sortie spéciale boss.
Pour les events un peu plus poussé, je tâterais mieux le terrain la prochaine fois.

Puis bon, maximelene nous a teasé sur mumble concernant un event organisé par les animateurs :].
(Maintenant qu'on a plein d'animateurs, on va avoir plein d'events de toutes façons, n'est-ce pas ?  ::):  )

----------


## Maximelene

> Puis bon, maximelene nous a teasé sur mumble concernant un event organisé par les animateurs :].


J'ai jamais dit ça  ::ninja:: 

(et j'ai réellement jamais dit ça, ce que tu dis est essentiellement faux, bla bla bla, tais toi t'es moche.)

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ouai franchement, je trouve aussi que c'était une super idée, mais 5 minutes de chorégraphie, c'est long, trop long.
Malgré ça j’applaudis ton initiative et j'espère que ca te découragera pas pour en lancer d'autres truc fun dans le style.

----------


## purEcontact

> J'ai jamais dit ça 
> 
> (et j'ai réellement jamais dit ça, ce que tu dis est essentiellement faux, bla bla bla, tais toi t'es moche.)


Tu sais pas tenir ta langue, j'y peux rien :x.

----------


## Guitou

> J'ai jamais dit ça 
> 
> (et j'ai réellement jamais dit ça, ce que tu dis est essentiellement faux, bla bla bla, tais toi t'es moche.)


Je confirme il a pas dit ça. Il faut arrêter la diffamation.
Il a juste parlé sur mumble d'un event organisé par les animateurs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bien sûr qu'il a jamais dit ça, vu que, à ma connaissance, à part leur course de puzzle de saut, on organise rien de semblable à ce que fait Pure.
Parce que Pure, c'est un fou, un visionnaire, et moi je l'admire pour ça.

----------


## atavus

> Parce que Pure, c'est un fou et moi je l'admire pour ça.


Cette partie était bien. ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Merci leetchi...

Enfin, je crois, j'ai pas bien compris :x.

----------


## Maderone

Tu me manques Pure ! 
C'est quoi le prochain event que t'organise alors ? 
Tu veux de l'aide ?

----------


## Kayato

Même si complexe j'ai bien aimé l'idée de ce concours. Je pense qu'il faut persévérer pour trouver le concept qui va plaire à une majorité de canards. (Je pense que celui-ci était légèrement trop complexe ce qui a du rebuté du monde).

----------

